# DMS Suspension



## GTO2525 (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought my '06 GTO at the beginning of the month. I love the car, but I am really beginning to hate the suspension. It got DMS coilovers on front and lowering springs and shocks in the rear. I feel like I am driving a hacked up Honda Civic. Does anyone out there know much about the suspension. I am getting close to ripping out this crap and putting something different under it. Hopefully though I don't have to do that. I love the car but the suspension is taking away the joy of driving it. If anyone can help I would appreciate. I got the orginal book and installation paperwork. But not sure what coilovers it has.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

One of our site sponsors can help you:Pontiac GTO Forum - View Profile: [email protected]

with these people: Pedders Suspension - Pedders Suspension - More than just great products... No Bull


----------



## GTO2525 (Sep 30, 2008)

Do they deal with DMS? It looks like it is just Pedders. I would like to see if anyone knows about the DMS before I pull it off.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PM Rob and see what he says. Aftermarket coilover suspension has a firm ride thats the nature of it.


----------



## GTO2525 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah I've ridden in lowered vehicles before. But this is ridiculous...it bounces like a basketball going down the road...sent Rob a PM


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Have you tried adjusting it? Or contacting the company for advice?


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Get H&R springs for your goat, it lowers the car approx 1.2". The material is superb, put it this way its the same type of springs found on bmw and amg mercedes. It takes out that annoying sway and gives the car a better handling. Got mine from tirerack.com cost me $265 to my door and I live in Hawaii. From my understanding pedders uses tein springs, which from what im told is to soft.


----------



## GTO2525 (Sep 30, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Have you tried adjusting it? Or contacting the company for advice?


I adjusted it some. When I got the guy had put wheel spacers on it to keep it from rubbing. I contacted the company with no response. I am going to call a company in Colorado tomorrow that sells these kits. I was just trying to find out on the forum if anyone has delt with this suspension mainly. I am sure after some fine tuning it should get to the point where it works ok.


----------



## GTO2525 (Sep 30, 2008)

The intimidator said:


> Get H&R springs for your goat, it lowers the car approx 1.2". The material is superb, put it this way its the same type of springs found on bmw and amg mercedes. It takes out that annoying sway and gives the car a better handling. Got mine from tirerack.com cost me $265 to my door and I live in Hawaii. From my understanding pedders uses tein springs, which from what im told is to soft.


If I change out the suspension I would like to find a kit that had the factory height but still give me good performance. Thanks though...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

DMS is a Pedders authorized distributor and installer. DMS is out of the SF Bay Area and I believe he works through Advanced Dyno. Could be that the previous owner did the install himself and made a few errors, or maybe the ride is just not your style? You in the Bay Area?


----------



## GTO2525 (Sep 30, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> DMS is a Pedders authorized distributor and installer. DMS is out of the SF Bay Area and I believe he works through Advanced Dyno. Could be that the previous owner did the install himself and made a few errors, or maybe the ride is just not your style? You in the Bay Area?


DMS is a manufacture of suspension components.

Drummond Motor Sport - Not All Shock Absorbers are Created Equal


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

GTO2525 said:


> DMS is a manufacture of suspension components.
> 
> Drummond Motor Sport - Not All Shock Absorbers are Created Equal


Totally Dif. company than Pedders and I am not familiar with them. Nice to know they work on Quads too... Maybe get in touch with DMS and see what they have to say...:confused Keep us posted...


----------

